# Mozilla Firefox

## admin

*Firefox 3.0* ,  ,        *Mozilla*. 
** : ; .  **  (   ,    ): http://people.mozilla.com/~beltzner/overview-of-firefox3.swf **,   Opera  Internet Explorer    :  ;  ;  .

----------


## admin

:
   : *about:robots*

----------


## Mark_Tornvald

!!

----------


## G1per

=)
,         =)
,      ? ;) 14.06

----------


## 23q

, ,   ...  ,  ......))

----------


## Odo

,      

> :
>    : *about:robots*

   
...    , ˳

----------

> *Firefox 3.0* ,  ,        *Mozilla*. 
> ** : ; .  **  (   ,    ): http://people.mozilla.com/~beltzner/overview-of-firefox3.swf **,   Opera  Internet Explorer    :  ;  ;  .

  
.      .

----------


## rust

6,5

----------


## Odo

,      ,   +151 ( )  +146 ()      .

----------


## rust

> ,      ,   +151 ( )  +146 ()      .

       ...
   3- ....     ....

----------


## admin

> ,      ,   +151 ( )  +146 ()      .

      :
 (ALT+0151),  (ALT+0146)
   .   

> ...
>    3- ....     ....

   ,       .  .
,  ,    -     .

----------


## admin

( CTRL         ), ,  ,   :

----------


## admin

Firefox 3   -         FTP-.   ,   -        ',   .         10   Firefox 3,             ,     .

----------


## Odo

> :
>  (ALT+0151),  (ALT+0146)
>    .

      ,          ˳,     2.0.0.14             ˳.  ,       ³,      .

----------


## 23q

*...*
  Mozilla Corporation   ,           Google  "",     Google Chrome,     . "      ,    ,   ,         ", -  . 
 ,    2008         -  Apple safari, Opera, Internet explorer  Firefox.        .    Firefox     Google,     85%    Mozilla.    Google Chrome,   - Google       ,  Mozilla   ,       . 
  ,    Chrome, Mozilla    -. "      Google.         .  Google    ,        ,    ", -  CEO Mozilla. 
 ,  ,          . "     50  100 ,           .  3-   Google        Mozilla", -  . 
  ,      Google      , , ,       ,         . 
   2009    ,   Moziila     -    Mozilla Firefox 3.1     Firefox  Linux  Windows Mobile. "      ,      ", -   Mozilla.

----------


## admin

,  Firefox ,  ,   .
 :
  (. Ailurus fulgens - ,   , -,  , . 小熊貓;  xiǎo xióng māo)              huo-hu    (. firefox),     Mozilla,    Mozilla Firefox .   ,   ,    .

----------


## kimi

.     .      ,   Xmarks (  ), Adblock Plus (   "" ,       ).     .

----------


## Mihey

! ?    .     Firefox.          .          Mozilla. ,   .   -   " ",       .       .      . . .          Firefox 3.0.    3.0    ,   3.5  .  -     .
1.   .    ""// 
2.  Speed Dial   .          "   "  "   " .       .
3.    1
4.  Simple Mail,        .
5.  AdBlock Plus ( !), Flashblock (   ,     ), DownThemAll! (      ), Feedview (  RSS), InFormEnter (    ).       FasterFox (   ,   )
6.  GreaseMonkey        http://savefrom.net .      //  YouTube, Vkontakte, DepositFiles, RuTube    .
7. ,      
8.  ""//    "   "   .
9.       IE,    IE Tab (  Windows!!!)
10.         ?   CoolPreviews (:   )
11. PROFIT!!! 
(    )

----------


## bigmozes

.
2  ,  .
    ,      -   ,  ,        FDM.
  !

----------


## Scald

9 .   :)

----------


## bigmozes

12-.

----------


## Mihey

)

----------


## laithemmer

. 
  !  -   . " "!
5     -       :)

----------


## Suc

> . 
>   !  -   . " "!
> 5     -       :)

    ,    
    -   . 
 ,    Firefox 4: http://mozilla.org.ua/

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   
>     -   .

  ͺ,  , ?   ,    -   ((  ,   ,   / ! 
  
..   ,  )))))

----------


## bigmozes

,  '  -    .    ,  , ,             .

----------


## V00D00People

Speed Dial              ,     ?                ?  
      ?           ,     ,   .  - ?

----------


## infospacer

> Speed Dial              ,     ?                ?

     .      Speed Dial. ..,     ,      .

----------


## V00D00People

> .      Speed Dial. ..,     ,      .

     ,          ... 
    ?

----------


## infospacer

> ,          ... 
>     ?

    ,   Speed Dial  .     ,      ,       ...

----------


## V00D00People

?              ?         ,    ,  ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> Speed Dial             ,     ?

    FastDial ,  -.

----------


## V00D00People

> ...

    .             .    9 ,  22"            ,     9  - .

----------


## infospacer

> ?              ?         ,    ,  ?

        .   -  .   

> .             .    9 ,  22"            ,     9  - .

    ,           ( Speed Dial -  " "  "").

----------


## V00D00People

> FastDial ,  -.

  ,        ,      (    )    "-" (   )
"" 
            ,      -    .          .   

> ,           ( Speed Dial -  " "  "").

   ,           .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,

   ,  .
         ,   -  .    ?

----------


## V00D00People

?

----------


## V00D00People

""               ,          ...  
 ,   ,     ( )  ...        "  "             .   
    ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

: 
 5*3
 300*225

    

> .

    -           )        .

----------


## V00D00People

> -           )        .

  , !       .    -  -   .              .         :) 
,      ? (   ,  )

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,      ? (   ,  )

          , -     ,    .  ,    ,        ,       . 
 ,      : 
-           .   ,  ,      -.       ,     , ,      )
-          +,         .          ,    ))
-        .    -   , . 
    ,    )
 ,  ,    ,         ,    ,  .       .

----------


## Sir_2006

,         .    ,          . 
 -    ,       "", ,  ,      .

----------

